

Palo Alto Hacker News Meetup - jflatow
http://www.meetup.com/Palo-Alto-Hacker-News-Meetup/

======
jflatow
I've always wondered why there doesn't seem to be a Palo Alto HN 'meetup', so
I created one. It's just an experiment, feel free to suggest other events...

